# Need some help from the true pros out there - Been robbed!



## DanoP (Dec 30, 2011)

My house was broken into yesterday and the thieves ran off with a jewelry box and a votive that I had posted here and I need some values to give to the insurance folks. I was hoping that some of you who make and sell your work could lend your expertise and help me place a value on these items. I've never sold any of my work so I am at a complete loss.

Links to the two items I had posted are below.

THANK YOU in advance for all your help.
Dan

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/62601
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/61234


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, that is heartbreaking - especially the jewelry box you made for your wife. I don't have any direct suggestions on value, but if you are looking for evidence on the high side, you could check etsy.com, a site for handcrafted items of all kinds.
http://www.etsy.com/category/woodworking/box?page=0&order=price_desc
Some of the boxes with exotic woods are in the high hundreds of dollars.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Insurance companies are by the numbers. You need to factor in the cost of materials and the man hours you have into those pieces. They could give a crap less about sentimental value. The only way around it is to have a speculated price from a well known auctioneer who would know the value of "niche" items, and then you would have had to have those pieces insured individually.

Sorry for your loss. I hate fkn thieves…....especially when it happens to a shipmate!


----------



## DanoP (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, I know I cant get the sentiment back. I'm just looking for a number to put in a box and thought that some of you who have placed price tags on your work could give me a guestimate. I don't know if I should put $30 or $300.

The worst part is they took a box that my Grandfather made that contained his WWI, WWII medals, my Dad's military and firefighting "stuff" and all of my Navy medals and ribbons. You know those jerks threw all of that stuff right in the trash, along with the box and took what few nice pieces of jewelry my wife had to the pawn shop.

Thanks again for your help.
Dan


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

20 year USN Engineman here DanoP. I cringe at the thought of your dads medals as they can never be truly replaced. You can write to the *Department Of The Navy * and ask if they can replace them. There are a lot of good people stationed at the pentagon who may just take it upon themselves to piece together some replacements. They do it all the time. At least you will know that your dad was in thier thoughts…...and that goes a long ways. I hope the sick little bastards get caught. Your dad is bretheren to us all.

V/R… EN1 (SW) Lannon

USS Fulton AS-11
USS Barnatble County LST-1197
USS Spartanburg County LST_1192
USS Inchon LPH-12
TWR-681 Torpedo Retriever
YTB-771 Keokuk Tug Boat


----------



## Zboom (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Dano I'm a property adjuster… U need to look at your policy to see eyat the max limit is on jewelry! Usually it's around. 2500.00 for loss due to theft unless you bought a floater for jewelry. When it comes to the box factor in your man hours and suitable rate for your labor and materials. A good starting point would be etsy.com and find something that's of like kind and quality. Try to get your adjuster to settle with an agreed value of the items. PM me if you need more advice


----------



## DaveMu (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, hope it all goes well.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I have sold some of my things and gave others away.
I will give it a shot for you.
1. Candle Voltive $225 to $260 
2. Jewelry Box $ 145 to $175

That is pretty close without really seeing the item in person.
Really hope they catch them and get all of your personal affects back
Arlin


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

$125 to $150 on the centerpiece . Jewelry box would be $300 to $375


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I suck at pricing, but I am a pretty fair shot. Let us know if they catch them.

Best wishes.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not an insurance adjuster, but I got robbed not too long ago. Cleaned my shop out of any power tool that you could carry. I still feel dirty from it and I feel for you terribly. I had a handful of antique tools stolen and I had to just find modern equivalents. Perhaps you could scour the web for a high end seller, because that's what you'll need to replace it. Sorry again.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry I can't offer any pricing I just don't know. I know how you must feel, I was robbed many years ago, fortunatley the thief was not too bright and stole a cheap Jewlery box with all fake Jewlery, total value about $20. Typically thieves will hang around the same neighborhood for a while if they get good stuff, so I would be on the look out, unfortunately you just never know when or if they will come back around.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats heart breaking, I hope you get it return.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't want to scare you, hopefully you'll take this as advice. If you have been the victim of a burglary, your chances of becoming a repeat offender as very high (something like 75% more if you had not previously been targeted) The reason being, they know how to get in and out and what you now have (or likely to have repl;aced from the insurance payout ) You also have to ask why did they choose me. Probably not because you gave them a challenge and they wanted to test their skills by overcoming your security. You were most likely picked out because you were either 1. provided them with an opportunity with little chance of being caught or 2. They knew exactly what you had to steal. Time is their enemy, slow them down and increase the risks of them being at least seen or give them the impression they can be seen.

Please, please make sure you have your security reviewed, doing nothing, thinking lightning won't strike twice is not an option. If you beef up your security and increase the risks of them being caught they will take the easy option…...........by going to the next guy with lax security. Your local police may provide a crime prevention survey for you free of charge. They will be able to see what you can't and what the bad guys look for

Good luck


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Nod to the kingfisher. After my robbery, I did a massive security upgrade to my house and shop. In the interest in helping others, I posted the new system and offered to help if anyone was considering a similar one. I got bashed unmercifully, told I was ridiculous, paranoid, and even that I was lying about my system.
.
So, if you're interested in upgrading your security, shoot me a PM and I'll tell you what I did. Good luck!


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you got ripped off. May the thief die in searing pain with oozing pustules covering their body!

How many of us even have an "accurate" list of what we have invested in tools? Since we're on a computer to be here I may suggest doing an Excell spread sheet with items by type/model number. Serial numbers may be good as well if they are present. Also a DVD with images of same with a closeup of manufacturers name and the name plate if there is one. Keep a printout of the spread sheet and copy of the DVD in a fire safe. If you have receipts for items scan them and put them into a file folder then copy that to a data storage DVD as well. All this information is beneficial should you have to file an insurance claim. As for the value that your policy will cover, better check. It's like firearms. The most that will be covered I have heard is $2000 unless you have a "rider". The cost of the firearms rider makes purchase of a fire lined gunsafe a "bargoon". The cost of a kick ass security system might be the same case for a rider to cover tools.


----------



## DanoP (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks to all… Off to the adjusters!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*oozing pustules*
.
That, I can get on board with. My theft ended up being close to $15,000. Liberty Mutual gave me everything minus depreciation and my deductible. I was pleasantly surprised. I linked my shop into my main security system, put up bars, fortified the door, added a nearly impenetrable lock, and installed cameras that back up to redundant media. I think that ran me about $3000. I got one nice pan/tilt/zoom Sony camera but the rest were internet-quality stuff. 1TB Local DVR in a fire safe. I can check it from my SmartPhone and it makes me feel a bit more secure.
.
Of course, saving your receipts is ideal, but I don't do that. Model numbers and serial numbers are probably second best. The spreadsheet is a fantastic idea. I took a video sweep but lucky for me, I had millions of pictures of my shop sitting on Lumberjocks, lol. Ironically, I took them down after being robbed…but they probably saved me. 
.
I say do whatever/spend whatever it takes to make you feel safe in your home/shop. I'm a hostile guy in real life and if I caught them doing it, nothing good could have come from it. Best case scenario, I'm in jail. Worst…well, you don't want to think of that. 
.
I hope you can put this past you. It was hard for me (obviously)


----------



## WoodSpanker (Feb 10, 2009)

As a fellow drone for the Department of the Navy (USMC, 2Bn. 8th Marines), I can see how this would be distressing…. I would contact the Navy and see if they can replace them? It's never a real replacement, as the originals are irreplaceable. I deeply feel for you, and as far as what your work was worth, add up the cost of materials (hardware + board foot price of the lumber) and the cost of your time X the number of hours you sunk into it. so say $15 bucks for hardware, plus $100 for lumber (especially if it is high end lumber, suck as Teak or whatnot), plus $35/hour for sayyyy…. 6 hours? soooo, around 325 a piece? Sound right? Semper Fi.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Save your money and get a .357 and just sit and wait!
I rarely sleep so I nap on my second story deck off our bed room with my deer rifle beside me. They will never know what hit them.


----------

